# PLEASE READ - FORUM SOFTWARE UPGRADE



## Jim (Mar 17, 2018)

All,
The time has come to upgrade the forum software as it is on an old version and unsupported. 

Along with the upgrade there will be a new look but functionality and everything else should be the same. I don't like change but we have no choice. The colors will roughly stay the same but some things will obviously be different.

Some will like it, some wont care one way or the other, others will hate it. More details to follow as I get them. Downtime will roughly be an hour and I will try to schedule it early morning or late at night. 

Jim


----------



## Jim (Mar 17, 2018)

Biggest change will be what you see below.....everything in reverse.


----------



## GTS225 (Mar 17, 2018)

I'm willing to chip in a few bucks, if the financial help is needed.

Roger


----------



## richg99 (Mar 17, 2018)

"Change is life. Without it, we wither and die"

Quote from an infamous fisherman .....(me). Ha Ha

Go to it! Rich


----------



## Jim (Mar 17, 2018)

GTS225 said:


> I'm willing to chip in a few bucks, if the financial help is needed.
> 
> Roger



Thanks but we are good, between the sponsors and the google banners we make enough to keep the website floating. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim (Dec 17, 2018)

Hi,
We are still working on this, but have expanded to the homepage and the forum. I am hoping to have all this completed within the next month or two. Stay tuned.

Jim


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 17, 2018)

I must have missed the change. Not fair. I didn't even get a chance to complain! :LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 18, 2018)

thank you for all that you do Jim.


----------



## Jim (Jan 1, 2019)

The forum software upgrade has been delayed until March, but we are moving forward with a new theme for the homepage.

Jim


----------



## Jim (Jan 28, 2019)

The WordPress (frontpage) work officially begins today. This hopefully will take less than a week. The forum will not be touched until March.


----------



## Jim (May 9, 2019)

The upgrade is coming, I held off as long as I could. The forum will look different, but functionality should be the same but with better performance and security.

Some of you will like it, and some of you will hate it, I know this already. We have no choice as we have to get off this old version of forum software.

Jim


----------



## enwez (May 10, 2019)

Jim said:


> The upgrade is coming, I held off as long as I could. The forum will look different, but functionality should be the same but with better performance and security.
> 
> Some of you will like it, and some of you will hate it, I know this already. We have no choice as we have to get off this old version of forum software.
> 
> Jim



Is there any plan for mobile support? Its not urgent and I have no idea the amount of work/cost that would require. I will say that the forum is a little tricky on a phone to use. (But not _that_ bad).

I would be willing to donate for mobile if it came to that. Or just in general... this site has already saved me money, time, and stress!


----------



## Scott F (May 10, 2019)

Virtually all modern software for forums is set up for mobile use. No matter which one is used, there is always a learning curve while everyone adapts.


----------



## Jim (May 11, 2019)

I'm hoping it's mobile-friendly. 

To be honest I use the tapatalk app and I like it allot. Tapatalk will also work better after the upgrade too.


----------



## thedude (May 13, 2019)

I only use tapatalk. My only complaint is that I can't figure out a way to insert text in between pics. 

Otherwise it is awesome. I paid for the lifetime ad free version. Well worth it. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTerp (May 14, 2019)

enwez said:


> I would be willing to donate for mobile if it came to that. Or just in general... this site has already saved me money, time, and stress!



Here you go.....https://tinboats.net/forum/donate/index.php?mode=start


----------



## Jim (Sep 1, 2019)

Testing a picture upload.


----------



## richg99 (Sep 1, 2019)

looks good, except, as you know, it is sideways. Ha Ha rich


----------



## Alphawolf (Sep 1, 2019)

Jim, 

Though not for this forum this article is helpful https://kb.linkusupport.com/knowledgebase/articles/268573-why-are-my-photos-uploading-sideways

I opened the image on my computer using paint and resaved it, et voila


this is the original EXIF data from the image (you can check the EXIF data using this link)


----------

